# Pink Orchid Mantis Camouflage



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my subadult female orchid mantis (Hymenopus coronatus)


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, stunning picures. Great job man!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 3, 2011)

Why is there no mantis in the first photo...? (hee hee)

Seriously - great pics! Great model.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2011)

Spectacular pix! And Sporeworld, some of the mantids that you think you see imitating flowers are actually flowers imitating mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2011)

good one Phil! nice pics Joho, next time though, wipe her butt! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 3, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Spectacular pix! And Sporeworld, some of the mantids that you think you see imitating flowers are actually flowers imitating mantids!


Ha! I knew it!!! No way one Orchid Mantis was eatting THAT many flies!!!!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing camo! Took me a while to find her in the first pic. And by a while I mean about thirty seconds. Obviously because I knew what I was looking for. Nice pictures and great camouflage again!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 3, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> good one Phil! nice pics Joho, next time though, wipe her butt! :lol:


I think that dark tip might be part of her butt? My eyes are getting worse every day though. :mellow:


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

likebugs said:


> I think that dark tip might be part of her butt? My eyes are getting worse every day though. :mellow:


Your right likebugs, it is. LOL! Rebecca! The black end part is part of her butt!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah! Leave her butt alone. :lol: Leave it to a male, that dark mark may make her butt easier to see for them, if she still has it as an adult?

How else will they find her?


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Yeah! Leave her butt alone. :lol: Leave it to a male, that dark mark may make her butt easier to see for them, if she still has it as an adult?
> 
> How else will they find her?


I hope that black dot becomes a neon glow in the dark strobe light after it becomes an adult because my males are getting very anxious. I see them tapping and drumming on the containers like they know the females are gonna be molting soon or something.


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Why is there no mantis in the first photo...? (hee hee)
> 
> Seriously - great pics! Great model.


Lol Mark. Almost got it right with the colors on the orchids.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2011)

Man I want some of those! I like the flowers too, they are a perfect match to her color!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent images showing their ability to camouflage right into the flowers. I haven't had these in a while and hope to get some soon. This is the one most people are inquiring about. TFS


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 3, 2011)

Joseph: You did it again dude. These pics are awesome as is your Pink model. It is an amazing thing that nature has provided so that this small mantis can remain almost invisible to catch a meal and survive the watchful eyes of birds. Thanks again for posting such pics.


----------



## myles (Jun 3, 2011)

it took me ages to find her in the 1st pic :lol: kinda like a wheres wally book ! great photos


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 3, 2011)

These photos are all awesome! Probably because I don't see a hand in there anymore


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> These photos are all awesome! Probably because I don't see a hand in there anymore


What? You dont like my hairy fingers!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 3, 2011)

joeho said:


> What? You dont like my hairy fingers!


No I don't.. they're TOO sexy for me


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 3, 2011)

beautiful pics! I am a fan!   can not wait till mine are that size!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm about to post pics of L2-L3 nymphs. Glad to see the females retain the color into maturity.


----------

